# how or what would I use to trim a pre molded fiberglass deck for my j16



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

Guys looking for some general advice on how I would do this or maybe someone in the Tampa Bay ( Trinity area) who might be able to help out on this project. Money is tight as it is the holidays.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cutting a fiberglass panel can be accomplished with many tools.
Hacksaw, jigsaw with a metal cutting blade, circular saw with abrasive discs/blades
I happen to like jigsaws.
They are lightweight, maneuverable cheap and accurate.
Don't force the cut, take it slow, work accurately.
Saves sanding time when the cutting is done.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Hacksaw, jigsaw with a metal cutting blade, circular saw with abrasive discs/blades


If you need to make straight cuts then the circular saw works best. Short, curves or rounded the jigsaw is easier. Either way, as Brett said, use the blades that have abrasives as a cutting surface rather than teeth - they will do a lot of the sanding for you.


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks I hadn't give the teeth thing much thought but what your saying makes alot of sense


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any cutting or sanding you do on fiberglass,
do outside, with a dust mask on and long sleeves and long pants.
Try to set up so the wind blows the dust away from you.
I use an old box fan for additional air movement.
If the fiberglass dust gets on your skin, when you hit the sack that night
it'll feel like you've been dusted with itching powder.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

and remember, yer naybores can still hear you cuss through a resperator.   : :-[


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> and remember, yer naybores can still hear you cuss through a resperator.   : :-[


And definitely wear a respirator.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> jigsaw with a metal cutting blade


Home Depot or Lowes both sell carbide grit jigsaw blades. Works really well on fiberglass.


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

its funny you would think that these decks would come out of the molds alot closer then this - I am probably going to attempt this sometime after christmas.. I cant wait to get this thing together I am feeling the mod fever and I have already caught the "next" bug.. ;D


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Give me a buzz and I'll see if I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Give me a buzz


He'll get that when he starts playing with resin...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote 
If the fiberglass dust gets on your skin, when you hit the sack that night
it'll feel like you've been dusted with itching powder.[/quote]


  yeah let me tell you about it, i would take breaks during the day while working on my sled to check the forums and the fiberglass dust got on my chair and in the cushion   after showering at night i'd slip my shorts on and plop back down in the chair to check the forums again, you dont even want to know what happened when i jumped in the sack    why is it i always have to learn the hard way?!?!?  :-? :-/  :-[ ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> why is it i always have to learn the hard way?



Because for some reason, pain is still the best teacher.
Pain is life's way of saying "Hey, DumAzz! Don't do that!"

[smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > why is it i always have to learn the hard way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a slow learned except when it hurts or costs me money. Then I learn real fast...

-T


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> its funny you would think that these decks would come out of the molds alot closer then this -


At the shop I used to work at we use to score trim lines into our molds. Made trimming that much quicker/accurate.

The other method we used was a template that would lay over the new part. Then we would run a hand held router around it using a flush trim bit. By far the best method for a small shop.

In your case it looks like they are just trying to save money.


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

or I bought the rear deck for the jvx which is about 2 inches wider ... sadly that was the case but that has since been resolved and I am happy now so life is good there..


----------

